# new to bow hunting......looking for suggestions on which to get



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

I need to get my bow within the week. I am looking to spend no more than $800 for the full setup including arrows and accessories. What are ya'lls thoughts on getting a used bow? If I go new what would you recommend in this price range? Regardless of which route I go, I guess I need to go to a bow shop and get measured? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get measured.
Archerytalk.Com
Go shoot every bow in that price range. Drive to every bow shop in 150 mile radius and shoot every bow you are interested in from every manufacturer.

A week is likely not enough to get this done.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are in College Station, go to Sullivan's Outfitters if they are still around. I haven't been there in a while, but they were always a good bow shop.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Check out the Mission Archery line from Matthews. They're good bows and fall into the price range you're looking to be in.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sent you a PM-Mike


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*West Houston Archery*

I think I'm going to just head to WHA in the morning and see what they can set me up with. The more I have thought about it the more I realize this isn't something I should skimp on. Maybe when I know my measurements and what I want in a bow it will be OK to buy used or online........That and I can't take all weekend to get this done. Access 4 Surfside Beach or bust come Sunday morning!


----------



## Ggodinich (May 20, 2015)

Check out the Bowtech Fuel or Diamond Outlaw. I just recently bought the outlaw and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Leterrip (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm with you there. I have a biotech insanity and love it. I paid $1700 for bow case setup. My buddy found the same setup on eBay and paid $500. So.. Get your measurements and buy something used.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery is top notch. Live Oak Archery in Bryan is good too. The Mission (by Matthews) bows are good, also check out the Diamond Archery line (from Bowtech)


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Well? What ya get


----------



## Wrobo (May 8, 2013)

Bowtech


----------

